# I can't find a doctor willing to prescribe anything!



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

I am incredibly tired and low today. I absolutely hate today.

Nobody is willing to try naltrexone, naloxone, etc, even with the journals in front of them. I don't know what to do! I am in the UK, in a major city as well.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

There are some websites on the internet were you can buy some prescription drugs and naltrexone is among them. The problem is that naltrexone is very expensive. If you require a higher dosage the treatment is not feasible unless you have rich parents.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi TDX. thanks for getting back to me.

Right now, it's actually comforting to hear that.

I just wish I could find a great doctor through the NHS because I would rather do this supervised by a professional. I took Ibogaine (0.5g TA) and Magnesium L-Threonate this year.....BAD news for me. I've got addiction issues, and no bloody doctor was willing to try naltrexone then. I took matters into my own hands...and got DPd (other reasons as well). Nightmare.


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

I think perhaps from a doctor's perspective, it's kind of concerning that you come in requesting a specific medication, especially one with a high potential for abuse. not trying to dissuade you, and not saying it wasn't a lousy experience for you, but just offering a hypothesis.


----------



## Brady12 (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm not sure how safe or legal it is to buy prescription drugs off the internet.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

But with the evidence in front of them as well, I thought that might be a different situation. Do naltrexone and naloxone have abuse potential? I'm sure I have read that they don't produce any reward themselves.....


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Also, I have addiction problems and there is some evidence to support the off-label use of naltrexone. But because my addiction is not to alcohol, for which naltrexone is officially licensed for in the UK, its proving to be extremely hard to find a doctor willing to prescribe it.

This bit of info might make this a bit clearer for you readers.


----------



## gaddis (Sep 18, 2005)

Back when I was in 24/7 DP hell, and reading a lot of the research on DP and PD, I was horrified to find that the UK researchers were light years behind the US in the biological treatment of anxiety and mood disorders.

Reading journals like The Journal of Nervous and Mental Disease, I expected a typical session with a UK Psychiatrist to go something like this:

Doctor: 'Blimey laddie, how would you be today?"

Patient: ' Very bad Doctor; the panic attacks and depersonalization have been increasing lately."

Doctor; "Blimey Laddie, I told you to stop wanking off and start having sex with a real live woman instead of those wank magazines! Now go to a bloody pub and grab yourself a lassie, and you'll be right as rain!

Patient: Uh, OK, Doc...

Maybe I was exaggerating a wee bit, but maybe you should find a US doc who is a recent immigrant to the UK.

That still won;t help you much with the UK's 'war on Benzos', but at least my doc lets me choose my cocktail, with reasonable feedback from him, except when he's had a recent visit from a Pharmaceutical Rep...


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

A country needs to adopt certain drugs to be used for certain conditions, meaning it's not a simple matter of whether or not the drug works. In the states, not many of the meds they're kicking treat depersonalization disorder at all (in fact, more cause depersonalization). If you're lucky, your depersonalization is caused by a treatable, primary condition.

The death rates for severe mood disorders, heroin addiction, and schizophrenia are so much higher than that of depersonalization. People with depersonalization experience reduced functioning, but not in a way that is alarming or dangerous, not to mention how many depersonalized people keep on like uneasy little soldiers. There just isn't the same incentive for them to help us.

They care for our imminently threatening problems, leave us feeling like a shell of our former selves, and then call it an accomplishment. The wheels of society keep turning. That's the way it is, unless you're rich or something.


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

gaddis said:


> Back when I was in 24/7 DP hell, and reading a lot of the research on DP and PD, I was horrified to find that the UK researchers were light years behind the US in the biological treatment of anxiety and mood disorders.
> 
> Reading journals like The Journal of Nervous and Mental Disease, I expected a typical session with a UK Psychiatrist to go something like this:
> 
> ...


I thought the UK was actually ahead in the research field concerning DP.I know King's college has a whole research unit devoted to it.

And the war on benzos and other narcotics is not limited to the UK. Most doctors in the US will no longer prescribe them, and when they do, it's usually short term, averaging 2 weeks. Some narcotics that were formerly handed out without caution now require wavers, documentation, and other means of tracking the patients usage.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

The anti psychotic I take (Sulpiride) is not FDA approved in the USA but is freely available in the EU (Europe)

Now I married an American girl (long story) and because my medicine isnt available in the USA I never got to fulfill my life long dream and live there...

Thanks again DP!!! Another thing you stole from me


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

It boils down to making money....Thats what is at the heart of all pharmaceuticals...MONEY!!! Its not about helping people feel better...Its about how much money they can turn over from making people feel better...

Sadly alot of drugs are becomming out of reach financially for the average person...We end up taking generics (which in my opinion are cheaper for a reason) or not getting the proper treatment we need at all...Classic case in hand...the proper treatment of DP....Its practically non existent...


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Exactly.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

I can't tell you how much of a joke this was today. They really are completely useless. I need to find a good private doctor or something. I will put a bit more energy into this and not give up hope, but it's becoming so hard. Fuck the NHS and the NICE guidelines - follow the protocol and you will SUFFER.


----------

